# Sub-$150 fish finder



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I need a fish finder for my 11' boat ... used primarily on inland lakes/reserviors and rivers in NW Ohio. Fish primarily for bass, walleye, crappie, and perch. Have a max. budget of $199.

Looking at the $119 Lowrance Mark 5X-Pro or the $149 Garmin Echo 300c at Bass Pro while on sale this week and next. Open to other options as well, as long as it stays within budget.

Which would you suggest or recommend, and why? Can anyone comment on their experiences with either unit?

Thanks in advance!
Dan


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had my best luck with Garmins. Had a lot over the years and they just seem to last longer for me anyway.


----------

